# Cover Bistro - Premade cover sale, code in last post!



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

CoverBistro.com  

Some premades:










































































































































































































































































(And lots more)

Custom Designs:

Custom Covers starting at $65.














































Boxed sets start at $35 if designing from an existing cover, and $45 for a boxed set with a new (simple) front cover design.
















I also do full jacket sleeves and a variety of other marketing materials, like posters, app icons, logos, banners, facebook cover photos, and pretty much anything else (though covers are my favorite!)

Check me out on facebook at facebook.com/jesrichardsonphoto to see my entire portfolio of past works - and all current premade covers.​


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a pretty cool idea


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Kristen-
I did one by request a week or two ago, and have since had a slew of authors asking me for them, so I've decided to add it to my online store.  I'd also do them without existing cover designs - but that would require a quote on a case to case basis.
I find that it seems to fit better to use the original covers or stock photography though - so everything is unison and branded.  I do regular eBook covers starting from $15 (plus the stock and/or with limited illustration)


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Jes is VERY easy to work with. I highly recommend her for 3D boxed sets!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> Jes is VERY easy to work with. I highly recommend her for 3D boxed sets!


Thanks Amanda! Likewise!


----------



## rjanvierdelvalle (May 21, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

rjanvierdelvalle said:


> Very Nice!


Thanks! They're taking off quite a bit.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Edited first post to show some thumbnails and provide some more information - as I've recently taken the dive into freelancing full time whilst I finally finish up my degree.  No more 9 - 5 for me!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/?vendor=jesrdesign
Check out this link to see my current premades for sale! There are a couple more thriller covers that should be added sometime this afternoon, and I plan on hammering out oodles more throughout this week.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I just sent you an order, but I need a total of five using the same woman if possible. It's okay if she looks the same, in fact I prefer it, with different backgrounds. Hope you got my order.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Martitalbott said:


> I just sent you an order, but I need a total of five using the same woman if possible. It's okay if she looks the same, in fact I prefer it, with different backgrounds. Hope you got my order.


Thanks Marti! Shot you over an email.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Bump up for promotion!

For at least tonight, I'm doing a little promotion to cure my boredom - Ugly Cover Revamps!
If your cover is self made, and you'd like a bit of a professional touch, please post here, then email me at [email protected] with your original .psd and/or the current cover .jpg and the stock photography you're using (I may substitute with my own stock if it's better fitting). Completely free of charge!​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jes,

Looks like I never gave you the official welcome! So here goes:

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread for promotion in the Writers' Café and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. (Which you've done, thanks!) New threads will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to this thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks! [br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts in the forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Jes,

If you want to have a play around with one of my covers I'd love to see what you would do with it. I've seen your covers on the website and they're gorgeous.  I'll email you.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

AriadneW said:


> Jes,
> 
> If you want to have a play around with one of my covers I'd love to see what you would do with it. I've seen your covers on the website and they're gorgeous.  I'll email you.


Thanks Ariadne! That one was easy, as you had a striking image to begin with.










And thanks to Betsy for the belated welcome!


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

hmm, Thanks,  I'll have to take advantage of this


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

So happy, that looks awesome


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Happy you like it!

Here's another:


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow. It's a lot better than anything I could have come up with. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Promotion closed!  I'll post the other four I did later today when I have some extra time.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

I felt like I was bouncing people around, as I was selling my premade covers from a few different outlets, so I went out and purchased myself a fancy new domain name! (And then spent all night determined to learn wordpress...)

It's still a little rough looking, but functional! There are currently 22 covers listed, and more coming all week, as I'll be revamping some of my older covers that never sold. Take a looksy and spread the word! I'll likely post a promotion in the near future for a couple of free covers, as well, as soon as I get the site looking prettier and stocked to the brim.

A great deal of covers at $15.

CoverBistro.com


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Some fresh new premades, added this morning!

 CoverBistro.com 





















































More coming tomorrow!​


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Ooh, I really like BUTTERFLY WISHES and DATE NIGHT...

If only I had something for either...


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> Ooh, I really like BUTTERFLY WISHES and DATE NIGHT...
> 
> If only I had something for either...


Thanks Amanda!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Enter here! 
Made a new facebook page for my premade site, and I'm doing a like the page and/or share the post dealy, and will pick two winners to chose any cover from the site on May 8th.

Also! Here's some fresh stuff:


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Great idea! I shared the contest on Facebook and also sent it to a couple of indie publshing loops I'm on.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> Great idea! I shared the contest on Facebook and also sent it to a couple of indie publshing loops I'm on.


Thanks so much Amanda! You're the best!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Last day to ENTER HERE for a chance to win one of two free covers! Winners are chosen sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Some new horror covers posted on CoverBistro.com last night!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Some new ones that were added last night:


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Covers galore! Also be sure to check out the bargain books section, for covers at $15!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

New covers added all week long! Check 'em out at CoverBistro.com!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

All clearance covers on cover bistro are only $10 right now!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Edited front page to reflect more recent work.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a quicksy boost up for my site sale.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice stuff.  Unfortunately nothing I need at the moment though.  (Also, if you're not having a sale "until midnight tonight" you might want to change the subject line.)


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Some fresh covers at CoverBistro.com! Hopefully, if this flu doesn't immobilize me for the rest of the day, I'll have some holiday themed covers up later this evening.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Added a sale to the site to clean out some older stock before I get to work hammering out a bunch of new covers the first week of January!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a couple of days left for the half off sale


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Focusing on romance and erotica this week... here are some new ones!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a couple new ones! A fundraising group I work with is doing the "Vampire's Ball" for Valentines, and I've been making a lot of promos for that... and got a little stuck in it!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Haven't really updated in awhile because I've been focusing hard on customs, but here are a couple newbies!

A few new premades:






























Some new custom covers:


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Just posted a few new covers and added a whole bunch to the $15 "Bargain Books" tag!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Updated first post to reflect some more current premades!


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

WOW, your covers are nice! Bookmarked!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Lydia Young said:


> WOW, your covers are nice! Bookmarked!


Thank you, Lydia!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you Cate! And of course, likewise!

Here are some new premades I added this evening:


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

New premade covers just went up!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Jes
I noticed at the start of your thread that you "refreshed" some covers for people. I have a cover I've had on file for a couple of years that I want to use but I just think it lacks visability. I think the font needs punching up. How much might you charge for something like that, or would I be better off going back to the original designer?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd be curious about the cover refurbishing too.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Star Fish said:


> Hi Jes
> I noticed at the start of your thread that you "refreshed" some covers for people. I have a cover I've had on file for a couple of years that I want to use but I just think it lacks visability. I think the font needs punching up. How much might you charge for something like that, or would I be better off going back to the original designer?


Just realized I'm not getting replies to my email and missed these, sorry guys! Usually for just typography stuff/ touch ups, I'd charge $10 - $15. Shoot me an email ([email protected]) and I'd be happy to take a peak and see what we can do!

On another note - here are a few newbies!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Covers added this week!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Six new covers just added, and more coming all week because I'm ill and thus trapped at home.
My sites been down for the last few days while I was working out some bugs, but it's back up and running now.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jes, is your site down again? I couldn't access it today.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out Gabriella!  Should be back up and running any moment now.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Jes,

I thought I had my cover picked out (publishing first novel this month) until I saw yours. Now I'm having mini-strokes because I can't get to your website, lol. I left you a message on FB, but can you update here when the site is up again? I don;t want to have to start drinking at 11am.

Thanks,
Dawn Lee


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Everything's back up and running and I've added some fresh new romance covers.













































Thanks for your patience everyone!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Covers added this week!






































I also wanted to post let everyone know that if they see something premade and want it altered to fit an existing series/ branded look, I can usually accommodate that for an extra $5 - $10 (depending on complexity) - just reach out to me first to make sure I have or can easily obtain the correct fonts and other elements needed.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

A few holiday covers -


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

I just wanted to pop in to say that I couldn't be happier with the work Jes has done for me. She's also very fast! 

Gabriella


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Gabriella West said:


> I just wanted to pop in to say that I couldn't be happier with the work Jes has done for me. She's also very fast!
> 
> Gabriella


Awe, thank you, Gabriella! You've been a pleasure to work with!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Covers added this week!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

25% until the new year with code dec25!

Covers added this week!
















Hopefully I'll have more time too ramp up on premades after the new year - I've been really busy the last couple of month doing custom covers. I also promise to organize this thread a bit sometime soon!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey everyone!  It's been along time since I've posted any new premades, but I put one up last night and will have been moving some stuff around all day.
I've been swamped with custom covers lately, but am finally officially caught up with my queue!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys! It's been awhile since I've posted on this thread, but I wanted to pop in and note that I added a mailing list to my website for those who like updates when new premades are added 

Also went ham this week and added 13 new covers!











































​


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Jes, just tried to join your mailing list and it told me that something went wrong and to try again later...


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Hi Jes, just tried to join your mailing list and it told me that something went wrong and to try again later...


 Darnit. Back to wordpress to tweak it and figure out what's going on.

This is why I'm not a web designer. Thank you for the heads up!!

Edit: Should be good now. Sorry about that!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

jesrphoto said:


> This guy has been keeping me busy, too. Had him in November!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jes! He's totally adorable


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Congratulations Jes! He's totally adorable


Thank you so much! I'm so in love!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

jesrphoto said:


> This guy has been keeping me busy, too. Had him in November!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cute guy! Congratulations!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

UnicornEmily said:


> What a cute guy! Congratulations!


Thank you so much! I'm loving every minute of it so far, he keeps me on my toes.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

New Premades! I've been busy.














































Also, every premade purchased in May enters you in a drawing to win a free custom cover!​


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

This weeks newbies!
If you see more than one on the site, I'm always happy to give them a series look.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Some newer premades here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Just one new premade today:









Been keeping busy with custom covers though!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

It's been awhile since I've updated here. Here are these week's new premades!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Code makes covers either $11.25 or $22.50!​


----------

